# Optional forum "looks"



## Illegal Smile (Dec 3, 2009)

There used to be options on how the forums look, colors and layout. I had one other than the default for months, but just today it has reverted to the default. I can't figure out how to change it back. Is this an intentional change by riu?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2009)

same problem here bro. I use balinz 07 now I got the default? can't even change my skin either...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2009)

i see ads everywhere.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2009)

holy moly! where's your badge?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2009)

i took a nap and woke up to all this.


----------



## om3gawave (Dec 3, 2009)

IS:

Yes...I cannot change my theme or skin either, I think they changed this to the only available skin so that ads would be plastered all over the place.

Sigh.


----------



## swisherking (Dec 3, 2009)

om3gawave said:


> IS:
> 
> Yes...I cannot change my theme or skin either, I think they changed this to the only available skin so that ads would be plastered all over the place.
> 
> Sigh.


if you use firefox,you can use ad block plus.i dont see any ads


----------



## manlookingj (Dec 3, 2009)

I keep losing my post on my profile, I was wondering what was up with that. But I'm not a paying member so I see them dabern ads anyways.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Ya... this sucks monkey nuts, heh... hopefully RIU will come up with a cure.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 3, 2009)

swisherking said:


> if you use firefox,you can use ad block plus.i dont see any ads


Dude +rep that is so awesome
Where did the ads go?!?!?!?!?


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 4, 2009)

I was hoping i could find out how to change my skin back here.

No, I dont like this at all.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2009)

this thread sucks! no views!! lol

edit~opps, sorry, got views now, it was stuck on 0 for the longest


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Dec 4, 2009)

Change it back, this sucks.


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 4, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I was hoping i could find out how to change my skin back here.
> 
> No, I dont like this at all.


Seriously! My eyes need the old skin I had before. I know I'm getting old, but damn.........this sucks.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Dec 4, 2009)

Ad Block Plus gets rid of the ads but I want my old look back! Did RIU make this change on purpose or is it a glitch?


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 4, 2009)

this sux


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 4, 2009)

Add me to the list of old farts that needs a skin that easy to see. Hopefully it is just a glitch.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey, which is not like the others?


----------



## Jeffdogg (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah I want blazin back, what kind of witchcraft is this!?!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

SHENANIGANS!!!!!!!!!!!!

sort it out Rolli


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 4, 2009)

Thought I could get used to this "stock" skin, but it just gets worse as it goes along. Why the change in the first place?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2009)

gonna be one of "those" days.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 4, 2009)

and MY ROLLITUP does not update, it keeps showing me the same page even after I visit that thread.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 4, 2009)

my rollitup isint updating either, ym skin i cant find where to change it, wtf is going on...


----------



## gogrow (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope this shit gets worked out soon


----------



## Roseman (Dec 4, 2009)

MY ROLLITUP will not UPDATE either, it just stays the same.


----------



## georgi345 (Dec 4, 2009)

ugh
same probs here
hope this all gets fixed soon cause this all really sucks


----------



## kevin (Dec 4, 2009)

ditto for me and logging in was a bitc......


----------



## kevin (Dec 4, 2009)

maybe someone is watching us????????


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 4, 2009)

My rollitup is not updating and I am getting a "new private message" window whenever I go to a thread or my rollitup even though I don't have any new messages...
Getting really annoying having to ex out the new message window every time I open a thread or anything


----------



## Illegal Smile (Dec 4, 2009)

This is beginning to look like a virus on the server. Hopefully no-one is seeing anything unusual outside this site? I'm guessing as late as it is on Fri, we will have this for the weekend at least.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah the new message thing on every page is soooooo irritating
Isn't there someone who can fix this.....?


----------



## Admin (Dec 4, 2009)

Site is fine, the blazin 07 is going to be updated and put back in your options, however with the latest upgrade it makes the forum unusable.


----------



## Admin (Dec 4, 2009)

I have brought it back online until we can get a full working version of it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2009)

got my skin back. come on baby, keep it coming.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Why am I getting a new private message window every time I go to a new page?????????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2009)

everything seems to have gone tits up blazin07 back but a lot of shizzle is out of place. could be my machine tho hahah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2009)

I got my blazinz back but it's all f*cked up now


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't see any avatars now using the forum default skin.....


----------



## kevin (Dec 4, 2009)

it's all messed up now, looks like some folks have a bit of work a head of them. good luck


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh yeah it is going to be a busy weekend for sure, I wish I could do somethin' to help


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 4, 2009)

how can I get blazin back?
I cant find the box.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't even find where you are supposed to be able to change the skin - what's the path to that?


----------



## Mr Bomb (Dec 4, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I was hoping i could find out how to change my skin back here.
> 
> No, I dont like this at all.


 I agree. I prefer the standard green rollitup skin. This new skin I have been automatically switched to just isnt my style at all.


----------



## skervy (Dec 4, 2009)

it was in the edit options before i thought. but ya this skin sucks i want the default back its so much easier on the eyes


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 4, 2009)

wtf man this sux.


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 5, 2009)

^Fucking spammers! Can we at least get an answer as to what's going on with all this? Is this happening to everyone or just some? WTF? My eyes are killing me.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 5, 2009)

We are having a few issues with the servers at the moment, the option to change skin will be back soon, but the blazin skin was having issues.

We are working to fix it all at the moment and hope to have everything back to normal shortly.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Dec 5, 2009)

rollitup said:


> We are having a few issues with the servers at the moment, the option to change skin will be back soon, but the blazin skin was having issues.
> 
> We are working to fix it all at the moment and hope to have everything back to normal shortly.


Even on the weekend, way to go! Having run a website with forum myself I know how hard this can be. We should all appreciate the efforts that are being made.


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you...was beginning to worry that it was something broken on my end...


----------



## epixbud (Dec 5, 2009)

I hate this new skin too!

But, RIU staff supply us with a great site, So let them work the problems out and Relaxe!

Do what i'm gonna do, just stay stoned outa your gord till it's all working good again and sobber up to get some fresh posts out!

Peace.......


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks RIU for letting us know what is going on...at least I can log on today...got a V-bulletin yesterday saying I was not logged in...over and over...and it was blue/white...Blzn '07!!!

And spammers f'n suck worse than the default skin! they should have their balls smashed with rubber mallets and their fingers removed joint by joint!


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 5, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> And spammers f'n suck worse than the default skin! they should have their balls smashed with rubber mallets and their fingers removed joint by joint!


Yikes, that's kinda harsh.....


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 5, 2009)

Little Tommy said:


> Yikes, that's kinda harsh.....


Yeah...I should probably....that is what the Dr tells me at least...but seriously...If I want to see J-Lo naked...I am pretty sure i could figure out how to do that....I stopped paying for elite and see enough off topic ads!

So yeah....I suppose these bastards...um I mean _advertisers_...should enroll in some kind of 12 step recovery program...to be rehabilitated...so that hopefully, someday, they will be able to annoy the world in a more constructive way


----------



## Illegal Smile (Dec 5, 2009)

I guess the spammers are getting in through a hole left open while work is being done. Someone refresh my failing memory - where did we go to change skins when we could? Wasn't it edit options? And there is no such choice there now and we are expecting it to be restored? Is that where we are? I gotta stop smoking this stuff


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 5, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> I guess the spammers are getting in through a hole left open while work is being done. Someone refresh my failing memory - where did we go to change skins when we could? Wasn't it edit options? And there is no such choice there now and we are expecting it to be restored? Is that where we are? I gotta stop smoking this stuff


yup...edit options...well I gotta say, I dont give a f' about red bud trees...but that red head is fine...ok you can keep your fingers spamhole!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 5, 2009)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!Blzn'07 just turned itself on!!!!!!!!! Thanks RIU!!! I can see again!!!!


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 5, 2009)

You moderators and behind the scenes people are the Best!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)

i killed the spammer, hopefully.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i killed the spammer, hopefully.


Thanks boss, I knew you would!


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 5, 2009)

I love this site and the people on it, and not only am I practically ecstatic that things are back to normal but I'm also not trying to whine here. But.....

From a system administration point-of-view, one broadcast message to users stating that there are problems and giving an estimated timeframe to recovery really goes a long way. I used to work in IT, and when things happen (as they always do at some point) the first thing you want to do is notify users of the situation and provide a timeframe so they can make adjustments and work around the outage. You never want to leave users completely in the dark.

I'm sorry but I just thought someone running a site like this would already know that. I'm just kinda appalled at the handling of the situation. Things happen, lets have some better procedures in place for when they do.

Thanks. dc


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> I love this site and the people on it, and not only am I practically ecstatic that things are back to normal but I'm also not trying to whine here. But.....
> 
> From a system administration point-of-view, one broadcast message to users stating that there are problems and giving an estimated timeframe to recovery really goes a long way. I used to work in IT, and when things happen (as they always do at some point) the first thing you want to do is notify users of the situation and provide a timeframe so they can make adjustments and work around the outage. You never want to leave users completely in the dark.
> 
> ...


it's a grow forum, not a bank.  

how hard is it to figure out there is a system malfunction? and unless admin knows the exact problem it's hard to give any type of time frame. and when things are broken you can't really send out a message. can you? 

i don't work on programming so i don't really know. this is just my opinion as an individual.


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 5, 2009)

The system malfunction was easy enough to see. Still, it would be nice to have a short bulletin just to let us know that it is being worked on. One less reason to be paranoid


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)

klmmicro said:


> The system malfunction was easy enough to see. Still, it would be nice to have a short bulletin just to let us know that it is being worked on. One less reason to be paranoid


but it was BROKEN. how does a bulletin get sent? 

i really don't know anything about any of this. if i'm having problems at a site i simply try a different site. if the different site is cruising then it is OBVIOUSLY this site that is having issues. no?


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know FDD...my brain is a little slow at the moment and...well dang it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)

i'm just too sharp. i better smoke more.


----------



## Jeffdogg (Dec 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm just too sharp. i better smoke more.



I heard the site was having problems cause of you fdd. I was told you "accidently" kicked over a bong that had month old bong water in it and it got the server wet


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 5, 2009)

FDD - That's why I said maybe put a banner up on the homepage that states the problem and some sort of timeframe. A banner ad would take someone that knows Java about 3 minutes to put up on the homepage. I'm not trying to bitch, I just think there's something to be leaned from this, and if we don't learn from our mistakes then we are destined to repeat them. Right? I don't think anyone wants a repeat of this again. But the reality is that it could very well happen again. 

So, lets put some procedures in place now PROACTIVELY instead of just dealing with the situation REACTIVELY after it's happened. That's all I'm saying. I have nothing but respect for you and this site, and I'm grateful for it's existence. That's why I believe we should work to make the end product as quality as possible for the site's end users. Just look at how many complaints there were from this. Yes a lot of people were very small minded about the issue but all of them had a legitimate gripe about the lack of information passed down from the administrators while resolving the issue(s).


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Dec 5, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> FDD - That's why I said maybe put a banner up on the homepage that states the problem and some sort of timeframe. A banner ad would take someone that knows Java about 3 minutes to put up on the homepage. I'm not trying to bitch, I just think there's something to be leaned from this, and if we don't learn from our mistakes then we are destined to repeat them. Right? I don't think anyone wants a repeat of this again. But the reality is that it could very well happen again.
> 
> So, lets put some procedures in place now PROACTIVELY instead of just dealing with the situation REACTIVELY after it's happened. That's all I'm saying. I have nothing but respect for you and this site, and I'm grateful for it's existence. That's why I believe we should work to make the end product as quality as possible for the site's end users. Just look at how many complaints there were from this. Yes a lot of people were very small minded about the issue but all of them had a legitimate gripe about the lack of information passed down from the administrators while resolving the issue(s).


It looked to me the problem was due to a template that was uploaded before it was tested. Hardly a reason to make an announcement about, especially on a site that is more for pleasure than anything else. I had a site that was getting 20,000 visitors a day and would have never pasted an announcement if I made a live html error.


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 5, 2009)

Well I guess that's the difference between you and me then!


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2009)

*Notice*: Undefined offset: 1 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *341*

*Notice*: Uninitialized string offset: 0 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *367*

*Notice*: Uninitialized string offset: 0 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *371*

*Notice*: Undefined offset: 1 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/vbseo.php* on line *69*

*Notice*: Undefined offset: 3 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/vbseo.php* on line *69*

*Notice*: Uninitialized string offset: -1 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_crr.php* on line *101*

*Notice*: Uninitialized string offset: -1 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *158*

*Notice*: Uninitialized string offset: -1 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *158*

*Notice*: Uninitialized string offset: -1 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *158*

*Notice*: Uninitialized string offset: -1 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *158*

*Notice*: Uninitialized string offset: -1 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *158*

*Notice*: Undefined offset: 1 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/vbseo.php* on line *1447*

*Notice*: Uninitialized string offset: 0 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *371*

*Notice*: Undefined index: vbseoembedd in */opt/www/riu/public_html/vbseo.php* on line *1520*

*Notice*: Undefined index: HTTP_X_REQUESTED_WITH in */opt/www/riu/public_html/vbseo.php* on line *1536*

*Fatal error*: Call to undefined function view_ad() in */opt/www/riu/public_html/global.php(615) : eval()'d code* on line *9*
when all of this pop up,i new it was just a site problemand i new it whould be back up and runing soonlet the guy's/gal's work it out,stop with all the hateand keep growing


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 5, 2009)

Dude you are too funny. All I'm doing is voicing an opinion that I know others share as well. Never was hating. If I was that upset about it I'd just leave and go to another forum. I was just trying to make a helpful point. Apparently some people on here like yourself can't take constrictive criticism. It's funny how defensive people get when you point out a weakness that could be improved upon, no matter how tactfully or professionally one does so. Ask any business owner or CEO what their most invaluable assests are and they will tell you 1) customer feedback and 2) word of mouth advertising, also called one-to-one marketing. 

If you're not getting feedback, you're not going to know what could use improving. If you don't make improvements, your word of mouth advertising ain't gonna be too good. If word of mouth turns ugly, then you could lose your most valuable asset of them all...your client base. Don't be so defensive and small-minded. If you don't like the suggestion then just take it in stride. You never want to shoot the messenger. Just trying to help that's all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> FDD - That's why I said maybe put a banner up on the homepage that states the problem and some sort of timeframe. A banner ad would take someone that knows Java about 3 minutes to put up on the homepage. I'm not trying to bitch, I just think there's something to be leaned from this, and if we don't learn from our mistakes then we are destined to repeat them. Right? I don't think anyone wants a repeat of this again. But the reality is that it could very well happen again.
> 
> So, lets put some procedures in place now PROACTIVELY instead of just dealing with the situation REACTIVELY after it's happened. That's all I'm saying. I have nothing but respect for you and this site, and I'm grateful for it's existence. That's why I believe we should work to make the end product as quality as possible for the site's end users. Just look at how many complaints there were from this. Yes a lot of people were very small minded about the issue but all of them had a legitimate gripe about the lack of information passed down from the administrators while resolving the issue(s).


"learn from our mistake"? what mistake?




i saw a page with the "gold miner" game on it. it said "server upgrade in progress. be back shortly". or something close to that. 

there was a "SITE WIDE ANNOUNCEMENT".


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 5, 2009)

genuity said:


> *Notice*: Undefined offset: 1 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *341*
> 
> *Notice*: Uninitialized string offset: 0 in */opt/www/riu/public_html/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php* on line *367*
> 
> ...


 same shit was poppin up for me then the skins were gone and now a week later all is gravy it looks like normal no pop ups and im happy no more red and black rep an shit. ahhh


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Dude you are too funny. All I'm doing is voicing an opinion that I know others share as well. Never was hating. If I was that upset about it I'd just leave and go to another forum. I was just trying to make a helpful point. Apparently some people on here like yourself can't take constrictive criticism. It's funny how defensive people get when you point out a weakness that could be improved upon, no matter how tactfully or professionally one does so. Ask any business owner or CEO what their most invaluable assests are and they will tell you 1) customer feedback and 2) word of mouth advertising, also called one-to-one marketing.
> 
> If you're not getting feedback, you're not going to know what could use improving. If you don't make improvements, your word of mouth advertising ain't gonna be too good. If word of mouth turns ugly, then you could lose your most valuable asset of them all...your client base. Don't be so defensive and small-minded. If you don't like the suggestion then just take it in stride. You never want to shoot the messenger. Just trying to help that's all.


good thing we are a FREE PUBLIC forum and NOT a corporate business.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> "learn from our mistake"? what mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh i had problems for quite a while but i figured shit its just server work then the sites look kept changing and now its back with updated nirvana ad's an a couple others but its straight now. i did keep gettin 503 and 504 timeouts for a while though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> meh i had problems for quite a while but i figured shit its just server work then the sites look kept changing and now its back with updated nirvana ad's an a couple others but its straight now. i did keep gettin 503 and 504 timeouts for a while though.


can't really read a banner announcement on a 504 page can you?


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 5, 2009)

yaaay fixed


----------



## epixbud (Dec 5, 2009)

fukn eh, all runnin good now, So stop bitchin all!


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 6, 2009)

My eyes thank you. Thanks for fixing whatever happened!


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 6, 2009)

i think theres been some updating and things going on. 

shit happens sometimes shit plays up or cant be transferred as smoothly as first thought. server downentime but still trying to stay semi functional (which wouldn't be riu's fault but godaddys it seems) and the list goes on. 

but in all fairness i was pissed off too


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 6, 2009)

It is all good again and that is all that matters to my feeble old mind. Love my Blzin' 07 theme! Thank you whoever fixed it.


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 7, 2009)

Annnnnddddd I'm done with this one! Some people are just too think headed to understand things. A corporate business! Hilarious.

If you agreed that something could be learned from this, congrats! you have a brain!
If not, well, just keep smoking and you'll forget all about it.


----------



## potroast (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, thank you for all of your consideration.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 7, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> If not, well, just keep smoking and you'll forget all about it.


Uh....what were we talking about....I'm so high I don't even know what's going on...


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Uh....what were we talking about....I'm so high I don't even know what's going on...


i do believe im all discombobulated too bro lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

may i also ask what this shit is. it says already pinged or some crap like that. it shows up when i say quote. and i am a paranoid stoner i dont weanna click the links lol but want to know why there there????


*http://tvpapa.com*
*http://community.v2home.co.uk/members/rozinatihij7...*


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2009)

We had some bugs due to caching, jester I have no idea what your talking about above. Everything seems to be squared away.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohhh ok figured it it, when we have links to other sites we let them know so they can link back to our threads its call a "ping back" its this whole new web 2.0 social thingy. Nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 11, 2009)

admin said:


> Ohhh ok figured it it, when we have links to other sites we let them know so they can link back to our threads its call a "ping back" its this whole new web 2.0 social thingy. Nothing to be alarmed about.


Thank you for the explanation...I saw these also and was a little worried.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 11, 2009)

admin said:


> Ohhh ok figured it it, when we have links to other sites we let them know so they can link back to our threads its call a "ping back" its this whole new web 2.0 social thingy. Nothing to be alarmed about.


ok cool... hehe so guess there's only the move along people nothing to see here issue to address lol.

anyhoo im glad the forums back up and running properly it seems i was going crazy when i couldnt happily get my dose of riu each day lol. 

_thanks for the aswer btw keep up the great work i love this forum. i really was devo when it started playing up lol. _


----------

